# New babys need names.



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

We just had 2 baby nigerian dwarf doelings born 1-10-1 they are tricolor nigerian dwarfs with blue eyes. 
Mom is Bella dad is Zeus. 

Mom in pics with baby girls.
dad is last pic.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful girls! I usually don't name anything until I learn their personality. LOL! I love their colors.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Sarah

Lucy

Mariah


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow 2 more girls born today now we have to come up with 4 names. 
So far we like Lucy and Godiva


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Today's new baby's


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> Today's new baby's


When you shipping these cuties to me??;D lol 
I personally like the first one though in the first batch the most


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

This was the first girl born. 
I was calling her a tricolor but I was also told calico.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> This was the first girl born.
> I was calling her a tricolor but I was also told calico.


She looks almost exactly like my little boy I'm handing over today!! I'd call her tricolor.....
But I like her sister better!;D lol

That's my little boy. 
And that's the Moma


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, drawing a blank with names though


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

jasmine, isabelle, bella, Beauty, Daisy 

Lol just putting random names


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

LamanchaAcres said:


> jasmine, isabelle, bella, Beauty, Daisy
> 
> Lol just putting random names


Gabigale!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

You can ship them to me and by the time they get here I will have thought of names. They are so pretty.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Frosty said:


> You can ship them to me and by the time they get here I will have thought of names. They are so pretty.


I second that!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> She looks almost exactly like my little boy I'm handing over today!! I'd call her tricolor.....
> But I like her sister better!;D lol
> 
> That's my little boy.
> And that's the Moma


I would love to have you're little male to breed to my new girls. He's so handsome. 
Him mom could be sister to my billy they look almost identical.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

2 more kids born today making a total of 6 kids in 3 days. Only have one doe left to kid.

Today's kids are boys.
Need 4 girl named a 2 boy named. 
I'm thinking smith & Wesson


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> I would love to have you're little male to breed to my new girls. He's so handsome.
> Him mom could be sister to my billy they look almost identical.


The new babies are cute 
And yeah, I just sold him yesterday, (don't know if I already mentioned that)


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Marian, Maxy, Star.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> 2 more kids born today making a total of 6 kids in 3 days. Only have one doe left to kid.
> 
> Today's kids are boys.
> Need 4 girl named a 2 boy named.
> I'm thinking smith & Wesson


I love Smith and Wedding! Very cute idea!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

seren said:


> I love Smith and Wedding! Very cute idea!


Smith and wedding??(; lol 
I think you mean smith an Wesson. 
But that would be realy cool names for a boy and a girl, mind if I use that for my next twin boy and girl?(.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't know if it's cause I'm left handed and right brained but I have a terrible time remembering who's the mom to whom. And I hate looking it up all the time. So since I can remember the names I made it easy on myself. All Aprils babies names will begin with A. Lulu's L, Mattie M and Jenny J. Just easier for me is why I do it. I can tell by the name who the mother is.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Smith and wedding??(; lol
> I think you mean smith an Wesson.
> But that would be realy cool names for a boy and a girl, mind if I use that for my next twin boy and girl?(.


I posted from my phone and it changes Wesson to Wedding... Not sure smart phones are that smart...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

seren said:


> I posted from my phone and it changes Wesson to Wedding... Not sure smart phones are that smart...


Yah lol my phone did that too.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

seren said:


> I posted from my phone and it changes Wesson to Wedding... Not sure smart phones are that smart...


My smart phone has an auto incorrect that works great.

pic1 brothers, smith and Wesson.

Pic2 sisters, (blue eyes) lady & 
Godiva (brown eyes)

Pic3 & 4 sisters still need names.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

How about Razzel and Dazzel


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

LamanchaAcres said:


> How about Razzel and Dazzel


We might have a winner. 
These 2 have a lot of color and even more personality. 
I think that fits very well.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> We might have a winner.
> These 2 have a lot of color and even more personality.
> I think that fits very well.


How about 
Emilie's new little babies that are gunna be so spoiled they'll be sleepin in her bed with a diaper?!;D lol


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, they are the cutest!! I am jealous!! I hope the babies we are waiting for will be that colorful!
How about Sprinkles or Jellybeans.


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

*Love the blue eyes *

They're gorgeous! What kind of goats have those beautiful blue eyes? Congrats! 
Carol


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

emmaandoscar said:


> They're gorgeous! What kind of goats have those beautiful blue eyes? Congrats!
> Carol


These are nigerian dwarfs.

Some one else may correct me if I am wrong but it is my understanding that only nigerian dwarfs and fainting goats have blue eyes.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

More pics of the kids and there parents. Only 1 doe left to kid.


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 29, 2013)

My pygmy goat kid has blue eyes .I don't know if its just because he is a baby or is just going to be blue eyed ?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think blue eyes is a genetic things and s/he will have them for life.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

animalfreak said:


> My pygmy goat kid has blue eyes .I don't know if its just because he is a baby or is just going to be blue eyed ?


Pygmies do not normally have blue eyes only nigerian dwarfs is she a cross


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't think they change they will probably stay blue. 
Post some pics little ones are co cute


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

angoras commonly have blue eyes too.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

neubunny said:


> angoras commonly have blue eyes too.


Fainting goats also have blue eyes ( theory there nigerian crosses) 
but I've never herd of a Pygmy with blue eyes.


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

I just bought two 6 month old nigerian dwarf whethers....and they're gorgeous with those blue eyes (avatar pic)! So sweet! They're in quarantine for now. I hope my Lamancha whether and pygmy doe get along with them...they're not very big yet. Soooo cute!


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh...I named them Baxter and Bailey


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

emmaandoscar said:


> Oh...I named them Baxter and Bailey


Very cute I always love the light strips on the faces


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I have one does left to kid I keep thinking any min but still nothing. I'm watching her very closely this is her first kidding and she's my smallest doe.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

They kids are getting big fast.








King of the laundry basket. He's my favorite I don't think I'm going to be able to sell him. He might just me my new herd sire.


----------

